# Konner and Chantel's "Best Friends" photo shoot!



## naenae9291 (Jul 27, 2011)

it still wont let me add the pictures to this thing so here's the link to the photo shoot i had today- Konner Cherry and Chantel Dean very pretty girls btw!  i had fun, and i learned a lot more about my camera. oh and i used everyones advice as well as i could!







[/url]


----------



## WesternGuy (Jul 27, 2011)

Appears to be a glitch in the code for the postings...pictures are not showing???

WesternGuy


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 27, 2011)

Nope, there's no glitch.  You just have to use the {IMG} tag instead of HTML.


----------



## naenae9291 (Jul 27, 2011)

Vtec44 said:


> Nope, there's no glitch.  You just have to use the {IMG} tag instead of HTML.




oh okay! thank you I'll try it again


----------



## naenae9291 (Jul 27, 2011)

I fixed the problem!


----------



## Opher (Jul 27, 2011)

Over all they look a little flat (odd cause the histogram looks good but you need to darken you shadows IMHO)
over all they look 1/2 stopish over exposed
and lastly watch your shutter speed, focus, and use some fill flash when you need it.
oh and try not to cut body parts off too much  (i do that a lot too:lmao

Hope that helps a bit...   Keep up the shooting and you will get better

Edit1:  if you can try to avoid Facebook for hosting...   It kills beautiful pictures 

Edit2:  2 edits i tried...  can only do so much with such tiny files lol


----------



## naenae9291 (Jul 27, 2011)

Opher said:


> Over all they look a little flat (odd cause the histogram looks good but you need to darken you shadows IMHO)
> over all they look 1/2 stopish over exposed
> and lastly watch your shutter speed, focus, and use some fill flash when you need it.
> oh and try not to cut body parts off too much  (i do that a lot too:lmao
> ...




well, i put these pictures on facebook so that they can have them. i have noticed it kills a pretty picture though.. btw. thank you for the advice


----------



## mrstravis (Jul 27, 2011)

Get a photo bucket account (it's free), upload your pics, and from there you can just copy the IMG code and paste it in your thread. Makes life o much easier and it doesn't kill your photo in the process.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 27, 2011)

mrstravis said:


> Get a photo bucket account (it's free), upload your pics, and from there you can just copy the IMG code and paste it in your thread. Makes life o much easier and it doesn't kill your photo in the process.



Get a Flickr account, it's free up to 200 photos and unlike Photobucket, it won't kill the image quality.


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 27, 2011)

Get an imgur account.  Just as another recommendation =)


----------



## vtf (Jul 27, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> mrstravis said:
> 
> 
> > Get a photo bucket account (it's free), upload your pics, and from there you can just copy the IMG code and paste it in your thread. Makes life o much easier and it doesn't kill your photo in the process.
> ...



And you won't find your pictures all over the net.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 27, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> mrstravis said:
> 
> 
> > Get a photo bucket account (it's free), upload your pics, and from there you can just copy the IMG code and paste it in your thread. Makes life o much easier and it doesn't kill your photo in the process.
> ...


Agree with the comments about lighting on the images, but...  Go to a web-hosting company, register a domain and set up a proper website.  Nothing says 'professional' like images hosted on a third-party 'site (BTW - ever read through the EULA for Facebook, Flickr, etc?)


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 27, 2011)

tirediron said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > mrstravis said:
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## naenae9291 (Jul 27, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> mrstravis said:
> 
> 
> > Get a photo bucket account (it's free), upload your pics, and from there you can just copy the IMG code and paste it in your thread. Makes life o much easier and it doesn't kill your photo in the process.
> ...




I have a Flickr account


----------



## PhotoTish (Jul 27, 2011)

I think the first photo is very unflattering on the model's legs, probably because of the angle and her legs being closest to the camera.  Other than that, I like your photos :thumbup:


----------



## naenae9291 (Jul 27, 2011)

PhotoTish said:


> I think the first photo is very unflattering on the model's legs, probably because of the angle and her legs being closest to the camera.  Other than that, I like your photos :thumbup:



i thought that when i was posting it. but i was really just picking some and trying to get them to show up  i just now figured out how to do that. but thank you


----------



## elifant (Jul 27, 2011)

Personal preference I don't like the heart shaped hands and hands in each others pants. I'm guessing that might be a generational difference though. And I agree that some of the photos seemed to lack sharpness, but that may have been a facebook issue.


----------



## MWC2 (Jul 27, 2011)

Do you mind if I ask what camera you are using? I looked at your profile and it says "kodiak", I'm assuming you meant Kodak?? Are you able to select a focal point or does it only have a center focal point? If the camera is automatically selecting a focal point, this could explain why you are having sharpness issues.


----------



## naenae9291 (Jul 27, 2011)

elifant said:


> Personal preference I don't like the heart shaped hands and hands in each others pants. I'm guessing that might be a generational difference though. And I agree that some of the photos seemed to lack sharpness, but that may have been a facebook issue.




Really? cuz a lot of my friends and they're family members thought it was super cute! and i'm not sure about why they lacked sharpness


----------



## naenae9291 (Jul 27, 2011)

MWC2 said:


> Do you mind if I ask what camera you are using? I looked at your profile and it says "kodiak", I'm assuming you meant Kodak?? Are you able to select a focal point or does it only have a center focal point? If the camera is automatically selecting a focal point, this could explain why you are having sharpness issues.




Opps!! typo on my part  and it automatically selects a focal point. i'll see next time if i'm able to select the focal point or not.


----------

